# Game 60: Suns @ Heat (3/4/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 4th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq's 1st game in Miami since the trade. Should be interesting to hear the crowd reaction. He's been on a tear lately, but this will be the 2nd night of a back to back, and i'm guessing he's gonna go all out tonight agaisnt Dwight Howard.

Steve Nash is supposed to be back tonight so he should play tomorrow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I would absolutely love to see Wade throw one down over Shaq...that'd be priceless!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope we see a whole lot of high pick and rolls between Wade and JO tomorrow. We saw it used against us for 2 1/2 years when Shaq was here, so we might as well use it against him now. We run it a lot anyway, but I think we see even more of it tomorrow.

Forgot about Jason Richardson. He always plays well against us.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...tough week for us

I see the Suns as a team that we just dont match with well at all....gonna be a very tough game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Suns went 7-23 from 3 tonight 

The Suns are 5th in the league in 3pt FG%..


Not good :no:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Will only catch the highlights but looking forward to it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq is playing awesome lately, it's going to be very tough. This is the kind of game I think we need Magloire's physical presence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not too confident about this one. JO didnt slow down Howard, and Shaq has been very motivated of late, tearing teams in two. We arent gonna stop him, but we can slow him.

Im petrified about Nash and JRich's three point looks though...we are gonna get lit up outside again.

We need to play Beasley and exploit his matchups on Hill/Amundson. He can really go to work on those 2.

Wade's knee worries me...but god id love to see him throw down a huge facial on Shaq. Thatd just be so rad.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA thats wonderboy for your sorry butt shaq. WADE LAYS IT UP OVER SHAQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by Moon to take it right to Shaq to draw the foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Diawara is inactive while Dorell isnt.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade looks determined today

50?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq picks up his 2nd foul.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

look at shaq tripping Wade 

go to the bench fatass


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

goodbye shaq for a while


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by UD to DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the two-step tear drop

Timeout Suns


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde off the glass. 19 in the qtr.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here we go with the 3pt shooting. Barnes has hit 2 straight 3's.

Nice J by Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40-29 Miami after 1

Wade with 19 in the 1st qtr 

Hopefully we get that 3rd foul on Shaq early in this quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

W2M, that pass to Beasley is the one that you mentioned Spo talking about that we use to break the doubles on Wade. That's gonna be such a huge play for us because teams picking Wade up 50 feet from the basket will get burned by Beasley on that short jumper.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwayne Wade! Awesome.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade on pace for 76.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I like Beasley's aggressiveness on that one play in the post. He made a good spin move and didn't get the call, so he passed it back out and immediately called for it again then hit the J.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ew, is JO rocking the Smush Parker middle of the head shave line? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Mario to Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

Great to see.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 33333333333333333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jor-El is proving that he's Superman's father :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> W2M, that pass to Beasley is the one that you mentioned Spo talking about that we use to break the doubles on Wade. That's gonna be such a huge play for us because teams picking Wade up 50 feet from the basket will get burned by Beasley on that short jumper.


Yup, i'm surprised we didnt see it against the Cavs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we do not feature anthony in the high post

please stop that garbage...stop giving it to him there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We need to have Bobby Knight show up at James Jones's house, Chris Hansen style, and choke him out for shooting the ball without looking at the rim.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our offense is a mess without Wade. It seems like Spo gets cute and tries to involve everyone (Joel on the pick and roll?). Beasley is not getting it in any of his spots and every possession turns into a broken play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Joel. Catch the ****ing ball!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a great game, so what does Sun Sports do? Ruin it with a Jason Jackson interview. Amazing.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Our offense is a mess without Wade. It seems like Spo gets cute and tries to involve everyone (Joel on the pick and roll?). Beasley is not getting it in any of his spots and every possession turns into a broken play.


I blame Chalmers for giving it to Joel in the high post twice in a row

he has to know who gets the ball where


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Catch The Ball Joel


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice Hustle Beas!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Beasley.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

come on JAMES 

damn, make your 3 pointers


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

sad attempt for a 3 by jones...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly looking shot by James Jones. Looked way out of rhythm.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

get James Jones out of this game...please...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is very good at drawing charges.

Hopefully Beasley can learn from JO and UD.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and get wade in

its been almost 6 minutes....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO is a machine at drawing offensive fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 333333


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

BEAUTIFIL 3 BEASLEY

GOD DAMN i love his jumper. Beasley has a sweeet J from anywhere on the court almost


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice job covering the perimeter Shaq, Beasley was open for a solid 7 or 8 seconds


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone else in love with Beasley's jumper? he's automatic

he needs a lot of work on his post up game tho


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Alleye Oppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Beasley!

I thought that was Moon. Wow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley playing amazing but looks really winded and is looking toward the bench :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio for 333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here we go again with the 3's. My goodness.

They are now 5-7 from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, the Suns are shooting 66% from the field.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another 3 for the Suns. 6-8 now.

At least we're making our 3's tonight as well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, can we stop leaving jump shooters to collapse on Nash? Make him a scorer! He's only averaging 14 PPG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD draws the charge.

Again, I hope Mike's taking notes.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Okay, can we stop leaving jump shooters to collapse on Nash? Make him a scorer! He's only averaging 14 PPG.


That may be his average, but he has no problem dropping 30+


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bail out call if it does count..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD tries to act like he's Magic Johnson and now we're going to give up two FT's because of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, at least Rush got to see the replay to see how horrible that call was.

67-61 Miami at the half

Wade, DQ, and Beasley were awesome.

But we got to keep this shooting up if we're gonna win this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit I thought this game was tomorrow!

Looks like we had a great half, and Wade an amazing 1st quarter.

We need to turn up our D, our rebounding has been pretty good - but we need to keep the offense going also. Beasley being that 2nd option tonight which is great to see. Hopefully JO gets going and we run this one out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We definitely got to pick up the D. The Suns are shooting 64%. That's way too high.

The Suns look like they're gonna play a lot of zone so hopefully our shooters can continue this 3pt shooting.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Jamario Moon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No D is being played out there.

Suns now up to 68%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Moon.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on Haslem, three seconds? Get him out please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Moon!

Shaq gets his 3rd foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

J-Rich always kills us..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hilarious, they run that pass to Haslem in the middle, he gets smothered and passes it back out. Run the exact same play immediately after for JO and he hits a little floater over 2 people. Intangibles.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats with the 3's AGAIN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO2Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez Wade :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 333333333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dunk for Amundson? Can we get Beasley in the game already.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** and now the stream goes down...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we get Haslem out already? Beasley has 15 and 4 in 14 minutes...cmon Spo it doesnt take a genius...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I am not liking the pace of this game at all. Once Wade goes to the bench for a rest our bench is gonna have a lot of pressure on them to keep up with the Suns, if we cant come up with some stops.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> **** and now the stream goes down...


If anyone hasn't found a new link, I got one that works, and is better quality now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't understand why JO is always the first one subbed out for Beasley. Spo deliberately minimizes the time JO and Beasley are on the floor, instead opting to pair him with Haslem or Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD

And we cant get a stop.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG Haslem that was a tangible layup


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice layup by the Intangible one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ breaking out of that post 3 point shootout slump


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

104-95 Miami after 3

Very good ending to the 3rd.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Shaq's brain while he watches Cook hit his 5th three-pointer :

"Dayum. I need to get back to Miami."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Joel's back in. Be ready for some 4 on 5 basketball on offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones...bad things...grrrrrrr!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

just give Beasley the ball. he is a great scorer


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice shot by Beasley


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, the defense on that Barbosa three was just stupid. EVERYONE collapsed into Dudley who was fumbling the ball around, completely unnecessary. Is it poor instincts or what?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uh oh, Diesel is back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

the 3pt curse continues..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DAMN!! Look at Chad Johnson's watch!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Beasley


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is why you keep Beasley in the game over Haslem. He forces the defense to stay honest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is Beastin!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah chad johnson's watch looked heavy and expensive. pure gold

you see that hot woman next to him? she looked bored


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio 33333333333333333333333333333333333 KABOOM!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

why do we keep sending Joel in?

where is Magloire?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just to make sure all of my posts aren't pro-Beasley, 2 of JO's fouls have unfortunately come as a result of covering Beasley's mistakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 2 Beasley for the and1!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

is magloire injured?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley and 11111111111111111

Going for his career high at the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> why do we keep sending Joel in?
> 
> where is Magloire?


I have no idea why Joel's getting minutes over Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> is magloire injured?


No, he's active tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intangibles, baby! UD with the jumper.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Intangible shot from the baseline


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis makes his first jumper in what seems like a month! Jason Richardson misses his first three in what seems like a month!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet basket by Hill.

DQ for 333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Holy **** what a block by Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Wade just got Hill like Tayshaun did Reggie.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We all know Wade just delayed to make the block look even more spectacular


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Mvp God Damn It

Wade Mvp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!

Nice find from the ground by Wade. 16 assist for Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem with a HUGE shot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade ties his career high in assists....Intangibles with another J busting up that zone


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

D Wade with 16! UD is intangibly crapping on the Suns.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm liking the 16 to 1 assist to turnover ratio from DWade. Hopefully he can keep this up.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

MVP damnit

though i have to admit Phoenix plays no defense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde hits the J


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade........KABOOM


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SHAQ YOU SUCK! I Love it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq we'll love you as long as you dont **** with our franchise, aka Wade


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*why the hell did shaq knock Wade down then just stand over him looking at him on the ground and not help him?

why did he do that?*

anyone know???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good foul by JO....I hope we boo the **** out of Diesel right here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bye bye Shaq!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn, I thought DWade was going to dunk on Shaq there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

See ya Shaq!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shaq was just being Shaq, no big deal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jesus, the Suns trap Wade 75 feet from the basket and he beats them all. Incredible. Shaq with the foul out.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah but remember Phoenix can't play defense, they suck at it so this is just Wade having a playground


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how do you give up an open 3 there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great game by Beasley! :clap:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love DQ's free throw ritual. We hardly ever get to see it but it's always fun to watch.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio grabs the miss....that should do it.

Ballgame.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook and Beasley were amazing tonight, 26 and 28 off the bench is just retarded


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thunder!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 135-129!

Great win tonight. Who knew we could score this much?

DQ, Mike and Wade were awesome.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Shaq didn't even go to half-court to say goodbye to Wade

Wade was standing there at half-court and he looked over to the Suns bench. Shaq just went into the locker rooms

what a punk.

nothing like LeBron and Wade saying goodbye as friends the other night at the end of the game


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We beat the Suns at their own game tonight, who said we couldn't play fast pace?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> Shaq didn't even go to half-court to say goodbye to Wade
> 
> Wade was standing there at half-court and he looked over to the Suns bench. Shaq just went into the locker rooms
> 
> ...


Who cares. You hardly see opposing players hug after the the game anyway.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

you missed the point

they aren't just opposing players. they won a chip together , etc 

shaq's just a punk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Tim Legler just saying that Wade's jump shot isnt as consistent as Lebron's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> you missed the point
> 
> they aren't just opposing players. they won a chip together , etc
> 
> shaq's just a punk


So did UD and Shaq. Those two are still very good friends. 

Again, who cares that he didnt go and say goodbye to them after just losing.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> So did UD and Shaq. Those two are still very good friends.
> 
> Again, who cares that he didnt go and say goodbye to them after just losing.


apparently he cares.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lol: Beasley is one of a kind.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

With them showing the replay of Beasley's and one layup:

Jason Jackson: "You could have dunked that right there!"

Beasley: "I didn't want to! Steve Nash is my hero!"


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I just wanted to say kudos for all the Miami fans for having the leagues best player on the court.

I really thought his game isn't all that, but few games I've seen this year, especially last two...

Wade = #1

In my opinion. That would be all. Great game also, nice to see the scoring fest.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> :laugh: at Tim Legler just saying that Wade's jump shot isnt as consistent as Lebron's.


Wade 44.5% 2 pt. jump shots and LeBron 37.5%. Haha, he's a notorious idiot. Why ESPN hasn't fired him yet I have no clue. I think he just wrote an article the other week about how the rockets would miss the playoffs and how Dallas would make the playoffs because Jason Terry was playing so well (Terry was out with a fracture at the time of the article).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great game. What a win!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that Beasley is the Anti-Zone, foretold in the Basketbible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, how good did Beasley look in the middle of that zone? You know he's got to feel very comfortable there after doing that during pretty much every game in college.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Yeah, how good did Beasley look in the middle of that zone? You know he's got to feel very comfortable there after doing that during pretty much every game in college.


Yea...Beasley can rip apart a 2-3 zone in the high post. Intangibles was hitting those open jumpers too, but Beasley brings a whole different type of attack when teams zone us up. With JO now part of our frontline, there really isn't many teams who have so many bigs with the ability to face-up and shoot, or catch and shoot. It's definitely openings things up for Wade and the other guards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq was VERY complimentary of Wade and the rest of the Heat organization just now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Shaq was VERY complimentary of Wade and the rest of the Heat organization just now.


Yeah, he was.

:clap::clap::clap: Shaq. I've been following his twitter lately. His antics on there are so legendary.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL Shaq Twitter is the only reason I signed up to that.

His new black Hummer/Phantom 6 wheel truck LMAO


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Yeah, he was.
> 
> :clap::clap::clap: Shaq. I've been following his twitter lately. His antics on there are so legendary.


WOW, I was just about to post about the Suns twitter lol.


Anyway, it seems like all of the Suns have twitter, Shaq, Nash, J-Rich, and even the coach.

http://twitter.com/the_real_shaq
http://twitter.com/the_real_nash
http://twitter.com/JRich23
http://twitter.com/AlvinGentry


Does anyone else find it VERY weird that an NBA head coach is using twitter??


> On my way to the arena. Big game vs Heat. D Wade is on fire the last 5 games. We need this win!





> Just lost to Magic. Bad 4th quarter. Too many turnovers.





> @THE_REAL_SHAQ good then you won't be yelling at practice anymore


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL I don't like this modern communication habits but hey...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I also follow Shaq on twitter. He cracks me up.

He's the self proclaimed king of "Twitteronia" or whatever the hell he calls it :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I forgot to post this earlier but here's what Wade this morning in the pre-game press conference when asked about Shaq's comments after he was traded about the training staff, former teammates and Riles



> O'Neal was traded in February 2008, when the Heat were on their way to being the worst team in the NBA. Publicly, there never was much of a squabble. But Wade seemed to infer this game would have additional meaning.
> 
> "My grandma always said, you forgive, but you don't forget," Wade said beforehand. "I live by those words. I forgive a lot of guys. I'm that kind of person. But I don't forget what he said, either."


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is such a character 






Just noticed that youtube now has the HQ option in embedded clips. That's awesome.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

what did wade say about shaq calling him wonderboy


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Wade3 said:


> Beasley is such a character


He has, what I call, a constant blaze.

He looks like he just finished hitting a bong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> what did wade say about shaq calling him wonderboy


That came out some time last year. I forgot where and when though.

Publicly, Shaq has always been complimentary of Wade.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> With them showing the replay of Beasley's and one layup:
> 
> Jason Jackson: "You could have dunked that right there!"
> 
> Beasley: "I didn't want to! Steve Nash is my hero!"


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He needs to start taking more and more of Haslem's minutes. I also wanna see him on the court with JO more often, or, on the court more period.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, he needs Haslem's minutes. I appreciate what Haslem has given us over the years, and how he's been a member of our team, but Beasley is a flat-out better basketballer. He can score on any given night, and grabs the same amount of rebounds UD does too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo on Beasley and him playing well in that zone


> Foremost in helping keep the Heat ahead was Spoelstra's decision to move rookie forward Michael Beasley into the middle of the Heat's zone offense in the third quarter. Instead of crumbling against Phoenix's zone as it did at the end of the second period, the Heat thrived, taking a 104-95 lead into the fourth quarter.
> 
> "He's great with that, his touch, that's something you can't teach," Spoelstra said. "That really changed it for them, when we got the ball to him inside and he was scoring."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Haslem is the type of guy who won't even be bothered if he has to come off the bench and play less minutes.

Haslem wants to stay in MIAMI and he's the ultimate team guy, so... Spo needs to start making the change for Beast to get more minutes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Beasley is such a character
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol B-Easy's awesome. :laugh:

_"Like a 50 inch vertical.."
"He's a human being Michael, what are you talking about.."_


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL That was hilarious.


----------

